# Oak bed headboard



## Iangs1306 (Aug 21, 2011)

Can anyone suggest a finish for an oak headboard which I have almost completed? I want to keep the wood looking natural but also able to wipe it down; eg. dusting. I thought about using danish oil; but then had to re think as it might get on the bedding which would not amuse SHE WHO MUST BE OBEYED. Thank you in advance. Ian.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, Ian


----------



## jerrymayfield (Sep 25, 2004)

Any thin film finish including shellac would be fine. A high gloss finish isn't generally used on oak unless grain filler is used. A fast way is to thin a good varnish 50-70% and wipe on a coat or two.

Regards
Jerry


----------



## Iangs1306 (Aug 21, 2011)

Many thanks Jerry; I will give that a go.


----------

